# Anyone smoke BACKWOODS?



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying some of these just to have something to smoke everyday during my commute but there's so many damn flavors..
Honey berry, vanilla, honey, sweet and auromatic etc
Ive heard their actually pretty good so Ima give em a shot.. anyone got an preferences?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

In the 70's I think they were kinda a blur. 

There are lots of fairly decent daily's way better Bro! search bundle and such on Cigar international.

Good Luck


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont buy backwoods, WAY overpriced. Get some nice cigarillos. Hand made ones.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I've always thought that backwoods were about the best thing you could find at most gas stations. They're not the cheapest, but they are good. You could probably find better values out there. Give them a try and see if they're too you're liking. Most any of the flavors are decent I think.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

The honey ones were good if I recall correctly.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mmm.... Berry Backwoods. Now those bring back some great memories!


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

There are plenty of under $1 sticks on CI to be had for daily smokes.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Friend of mine does. When we're at camp I usually hand him a DiNobili. But you have to like little Italian cigars for that to work.

There are many better sticks out there. Even the tinned cigarillos from the premium labels are better.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Im thinking of going and getting some backwoods right now so i have something to smoke while snow blowing. i do like the taste of the aromatic every once in a while. but as said probably way over priced for what they are. but for some reason i dont mind ruining a machine made while snow blowing where i feel bad about doing it to a hand made.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

If it weren't for backwoods, I probably would never have taken up cigars! I used to get either the wild n mild, or mild and aromatic, can't remember.


----------



## OneShotScout (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had them, they are not really a cigar to me. That is my two cents. I like the taste. They are up there with Swisher and Black n' Mild. They are good for what they are. But there a lot of good sticks that are better and about the same price. Buy a pack from a local place and use them for just the moments you just need a quick smoke.

Robert


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Backwoods are probably the only convenience store cigar that I like. They're a wonderfully cheap alternative for smoke breaks.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody try the stonewood? look like the Backwoods to me!!

Stonewood Cigars | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

if your after a short small, somewhat cheap smoke I like the Garvia Vegas Crystal Pops, smooth mild vanilla taste. Come in individual glass tubes with cork tops. I found them at my local convenience/tobacco shop, but I also ordered a couple of cases off of the web 

I let in sit in my humi and it dispels some of the vanilla taste.


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

i like backwoods quite a bit. but what they have really come in handy for is for the people that want to try a cigar but dont really have much experience with them. so ill just give them one of them, if they like them ill give them one of my cheaper mild hand rolled sticks. but most of the time the backwoods is enough. but i do like smoking them every now and then


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I haven't smoke any in quite awhile but as I remember, they are what they are. Smoke what you like.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a pack of the sweet aromatic right now. They remind me of pipe tobacco so I smoke them when I want that sweet flavor but don't have time to pack a pipe.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

sebast said:


> Anybody try the stonewood? look like the Backwoods to me!!


 Wow what a rip, exact same packaging and everything, coulda fooled me.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I like Backwoods, actually. The Sweet n' Aromatic are the best. I don't like any of the flavors (I don't do flavored cigars), but of the non-flavored ones, those are the best.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I like backwoods I think their the best gas station cigar. I really enjoy honey and honey berry.

Their nice little quick smokes/ I sometimes smoke these with my friends that don't really like actual sized cigars but they enjoy the backwoods.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a stonewood deal right now on the monster get it while its hot


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to smoke backwoods back in highschool and even a year or so after. think i might get some now. lol. i just got the plain jain backwoods, none of that flavored stuff. there really good for what they are. i have heard tht clints are good to, but i havent tried them.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

I ordered some honey berry and the regs off famous along with some la aurora principes, these backwoods cigars do they just have a flavored tip, or does the flavor come from the smoke..


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

OSV said:


> I ordered some honey berry and the regs off famous along with some la aurora principes, these backwoods cigars do they just have a flavored tip, or does the flavor come from the smoke..


theres a bit of sweetness on the tobacco that you wil be able to taste on your lips but the smoke is also very aromatic and has a sweet flavor


----------

